# Too Many Sales



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There seems to be more sales posts than contributions at the moment.









If this forum is good enough to sell and buy items on then should it also be good enough to regularly contribute to, or am I missing something ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm doing my best Roy...but they dont like electrics.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Paul,

I hope all the people using the sales forum know that one day I may ask a favour of them. 









Just looked and there was only one yesterday, maybe I'm exaggerating again, just ignore me its my hormones.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Roy said:


> Thank's Paul,
> 
> I hope all the people using the sales forum know that one day I may ask a favour of them.


what like 4%
































you'd deserve it.

I have noticed its a bit quiet of late, right Paul we've a mission, how about hummer tennis. i post one you post one 

oh and that photo comp would liven things up









cheers

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I do see what you mean Roy,

It does look like the most used sub forum lately.....









Im with Andy, lets get that photo comp up and running....

Also......Er.......Any new RLTs in the pipeline we can discuss?


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm trying, 42 views and not one b*gger can suggest a Bundeswehr homage.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jeremy67 said:


> I'm trying, 42 views and not one b*gger can suggest a Bundeswehr homage.


Maybe no one knows what one is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I do see what you mean Roy,
> 
> It does look like the most used sub forum lately.....
> 
> ...


Good idea Jase, off-the-top-of-my-head maybe something rectangular in an Art Deco style?









Or even something battery powered but not quartz?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

foztex said:


> I hope all the people using the sales forum know that one day I may ask a favour of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that might make a difference.









I do not mind at all people selling stuff if they contribute.

If people are going to buy too then I think that they should contribute, a first post in the sales section asking for about a sales item and then never posting again does seem unfair to me especially if it means that a regular poster misses out on something. This is what I am trying to get at.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jeremy67 said:


> I'm trying, 42 views and not one b*gger can suggest a Bundeswehr homage.


Poljot do a good looking one at 40mm and under 100 quid


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Roy said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all the people using the sales forum know that one day I may ask a favour of them.
> ...


With you 100% there Roy, theres been a lot of real bargains gone to first time posters lately. not that I'm bitter 

Andy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all the people using the sales forum know that one day I may ask a favour of them.
> ...


Very good point Roy, many of our members have made a lot of valuable contributions to the forum and it seems a shame that they have an equal chance of buying something with someone who doesn't care if the forum lives or dies.

If a new member posts their e-mail address in the sales forum (because they need 50 posts to PM) then that's going to be a risk they will take on their own volition.

I'm not deleting them anymore.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > I hope all the people using the sales forum know that one day I may ask a favour of them.
> ...


A valid point Roy.









I think any one with around let`s say 8000 posts should get first refusal on any sales


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mac,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Mac,


Thanks Roy, I knew you`d see it my way


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah but you don't have 8000 posts and I don't want to buy them all.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Yeah but you don't have 8000 posts and I don't want to buy them all.


I said `around` 8000 which would I suppose include Jot but as he usually gets bored and flips so fast that would probably bring them back to me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You can't just have an approx figure, it has to be fixed. How about no one can sell or buy until they have 11579 posts and Corleone as a surname ?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed and I am partly at fault today posting 3 I think, sorry for that Roy.

For myself it is not my intention to compete with you. That is the way I feel when I do it, a bit guilty, since this is a sales site of yours and not ours although a community it is. I know I support you where I can in minor sales, hope that helps, helps my piece of mind.

Suggestion: While this is up to each poster, when I posted one more pricy piece I stated to active forum members preferred. If we all adopted that then would help to keep people around and support Roy in the long run. IMO I would rather sell a piece to someone who is more regular than not simply because it, in a way, allows me to know where it is and see your enjoyment in it. Anyway just a suggestion.

Regards,

James


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> You can't just have an approx figure, it has to be fixed. How about no one can sell or buy until they have 11579 posts and Corleone as a surname ?


Well if the alternative is learning to swim with cement overshoes I think that sounds very reasonable


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I have been noticing that the forum is a bit slow over the last couple of weeks. Being a relative newcomer I wasn't sure if that was just a holiday season phenomenon.

Tbh Roy, I have put a few sales items in just recently to offset buying my '36 Nautilus (which is up there with my top watches m8







) but that doesn't mean I regard this just as a convenient selling point. I like the community here and I have every intention of being an active forum member.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I know Steve, 

I was not aiming my comments at any one.

As I have said it is really more the buyers who want a bargain and then take off that I find unfair as I think the forum has far more to offer than a just a purchase.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I rarely sell and then reluctantly


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think any one with around let`s say 8000 posts should get first refusal on any sales


Only 142 to go then, Mac. By this time next week you should be in pole position


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

James said:


> Suggestion: While this is up to each poster, when I posted one more pricy piece I stated to active forum members preferred. If we all adopted that then would help to keep people around and support Roy in the long run. IMO I would rather sell a piece to someone who is more regular than not simply because it, in a way, allows me to know where it is and see your enjoyment in it. Anyway just a suggestion.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> James


 excellent suggestion James

andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> As I have said it is really more the buyers who want a bargain and then take off that I find unfair as I think the forum has far more to offer than just a purchase.


I`m sure the majority would agree with that Roy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> Agreed and I am partly at fault today posting 3 I think, sorry for that Roy.
> 
> For myself it is not my intention to compete with you. That is the way I feel when I do it, a bit guilty, since this is a sales site of yours and not ours although a community it is. I know I support you where I can in minor sales, hope that helps, helps my piece of mind.
> 
> ...


Whilst there is some merit in this approach James I think some people who post in our sales section use it as a cheap alternative to eBay that has a captive audience.

I would prefer to see only members with 1000 posts being allowed to use the sales forum and it also being password protected.

But, that's just a personal opinion.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyway now I've stirred things up a bit, I'm off.

Nice forum you have here by the way, thanks for the welcome Andy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I think any one with around let`s say 8000 posts should get first refusal on any sales
> ...


Well everyone else on the `Top 10 Posters` list had up to a 2 year head start on me but still I`m in 6th position and closing on the man from Carshalton


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Anyway now I've stirred things up a bit, I'm off.


You may get an e-mail (webmail







) tomorrow with my suggestions for a new sales forum regime.









You bloody started it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Another way to keep sales more within than having single posters come in and nab is to limit the google bots access through the ACP. Google will pick-up your forum posts in less than 24 hours and I have seen your threads come up near the top in google searches as I am looking myself around for specific pieces. Pretty easy to set it up and set the access rights for google bot limiting its access just to the others forums or sub forums restricting access to the sales forum.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well everyone else on the `Top 10 Posters` list had up to a 2 year head start on me but still I`m in 6th position and closing on the man from Carshalton


You'd better be careful. At the rate you're going you'll not only overtake the man from Carshalton, but threaten the leadership itself. "The Don" may not take too kindly to being upstaged on his own forum


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> If people are going to buy too then I think that they should contribute, a first post in the sales section asking for about a sales item and then never posting again does seem unfair to me especially if it means that a regular poster misses out on something. This is what I am trying to get at.


Theres one on the sales forum now









Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well everyone else on the `Top 10 Posters` list had up to a 2 year head start on me but still I`m in 6th position and closing on the man from Carshalton
> ...


A high post count is no reflection of connections or ability, Bogie isn't easily fooled.

A high post count may amount to no more than a hill of beans. 

Especially in the sales forum.
















Regards,

Slate Shannon.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

James said:


> Another way to keep sales more within than having single posters come in and nab is to limit the google bots access through the ACP. Google will pick-up your forum posts in less than 24 hours and I have seen your threads come up near the top in google searches as I am looking myself around for specific pieces. Pretty easy to set it up and set the access rights for google bot limiting its access just to the others forums or sub forums restricting access to the sales forum.


I think this is the way to go Roy to dissuade the Magpies out there.

Toby


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > If people are going to buy too then I think that they should contribute, a first post in the sales section asking for about a sales item and then never posting again does seem unfair to me especially if it means that a regular poster misses out on something. This is what I am trying to get at.
> ...


Most sensible people are in bed or live a long way off old mate. 

How about we dump the sales forum altogether?

How does the sales section support RLT anyway?

Or does it just attract those who have no other interest in the forum than buying and selling?

Maybe we should have a forum for those that want to give away watches for nothing?


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

I'll hold my hands up guys!







I guess I'm guilty of not posting much in a long while.

Roy, if I've over stepped the mark, please remove my sales post.

I've actually made an effort to stay away from forums for a while now

after getting my grail watches, (my SD and Dornblueth 99.1) just to see if I was cured of the bug.

Well I'm kind of so to speak. I've given most of my treasured watches to close

relative and friends and the hand full of keepers .. will remain keepers.

The remaining ones I decided to either trade off or sell if I wanted any new toys so to speak.

So.... how many posts do I have now?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

New RLT what have you got planned Roy, get some pictures up please









Have to agree all these for sales posts, keep pushing mine off the first page







It's only my second watch I've ever posted in that section


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Roy said:


> There seems to be more sales posts than contributions at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the new Avatars Roy, Scaring people away !!!!!!! Where's nice friendly Homer ???
















Maseman


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd do away with the sales forum completely, it's being abused.

I'd keep the trades forum for members with over 500 posts, deals will always be made 

My posts have slowed way down due to too much work this summer, but I'll be back soon as I don't intend to work at all Nov-Feb


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I'd do away with the sales forum completely...


Noooo









I want it still. I want to buy...and I want to sell...I dont always want to trade.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The sales forum is obviously being watched by collectors / dealers who have no intention of building the forum community.

Just put a ban on anyone getting access to the sales forum until a certain number of posts have been made.

I have always put a 10% discount on my sales for forum regulars, the problem is not even that attracted any buyers, probably due to the fact most of it was crap









my selling will be done on ebay, I'll wait til November when all the lazy tykes can't go outside with there tinnies because it's too cold and sit in front os ebay instead!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I'd do away with the sales forum completely...
> ...


Like I said, deals will always be made







But now between respected long term members.................like me!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well everyone else on the `Top 10 Posters` list had up to a 2 year head start on me but still I`m in 6th position and closing on the man from Carshalton
> ...


I may be crazy but I`m not suicidal











Stan said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


One should never confuse quantity with quality


















Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I'd do away with the sales forum completely...
> ...


Same here, it would be a great shame if the sales forum went, if nothing else it gives a chance for members who missed out on one of

Roy`s limited RLT`s to maybe pick one up later.









Another point is that Ebay is always a risk whereas you can feel confident buying from a fellow forum member whose character you`ve got to know through their posts









However I do agree it isn`t really fair when someone joins the forum just to snap up a bargain then never contributes again









I feel it would be reasonable that they had to have at least 50 posts before they could use the whole Sales/Wanted, Trade/Swaps Forums


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I am new to this forum but have lurked for while before deciding that it might be time to stick in my oar in. My belief is that watches are very personal items and I could never part with mine or wear some one elses. I know that is just my opinion and will not correspond with the desires of the majority of the forum members who buy, sell, trade ad infinitum. That said if I found a nice new unworn item I may be tempted. It is not my intention to buy or sell through this forum but can understand the concerns of you who operate this facility about those who join just so they can grab a bargain of offload a piece of **** . I think the answer would be to protect the sales forum with a password given only to active contributors.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Perhaps Roy should come up with PayRoy (like PayPal). Everytime a sale is made on the Forum, the payment is transacted through PayRoy. Members with few or no posts get charged a much higher commission than other members. At the other end of the scale, the contributors with thousands of posts can transact through PayRoy free of charge.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i think the upping the posts needed to buy in the for sale section is a good idea ,tho it might contribute to utter drivel being posted just to make postcount ,i like the idea of buying here as i know the watches have been treated well by fellow collectors and im not going to get some junk like we have all gotten at times from ebay,on a personal note my sales come from 'juggling' watches about that i have become bored with ,i make new purchases and sell/swap ones ive had some time.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

It would be interesting to see how many people post rubbish just to increase their post count now so they can pm. This would give a rough guide as to how high the signal/noise ratio would be if a post limit on trading was introduced as not being able to pm limits your ability to deal at the moment. Items often go to someone who can pm vs someone who just leaves a message on the forum IIRC.

It might be a shame to limit things even more as this kind of thing might dissuade some people from joining. People who might join for one trade and then hang around with the result they become a regular contributer.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> You can't just have an approx figure, it has to be fixed. How about no one can sell or buy until they have 11579 posts and Corleone as a surname ?


Well that's me well buggered then


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi, Have seen some reasonable suggestions here and some not so reasonable. I would suggest a degree of care is taken here. Whilst I agree that it is unfair on established and well respected members to miss out on potential purchases and especially Roy's brilliant limited creations, you run the risk of alienating potential up and coming WIS's who may well purchase from the actual RLT Watches Sales Site whether it be a RLT, O&W

or whatever else.

There seems to me to be an element of "its my ball and you can't play" - not healthy.

I myself only have a lowly hundred and thirty odd posts having joined in March this year but I can assure you all I am lurking around the forums most nights and will contribute when I feel it's relevant.

Just my tuppence worth.

Maseman


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I am kinda inline with Maseman. I found RLT through Usedmodel's website, trying to find out about my Le Cheminant. Next thing I know I ordered an O&W M6! I am on the forums 2 or three times a day, I try and read every post. However, being a relative newbie, I don't always have a lot to say. (that could be contructive, anyway).

I ran my post count up in the Jokes section, but let me tell you I spent several hours doing that over two sessions.

I must admit I have missed a few sales that I would have been tempted on, due to a 1st time post. I think that if you can limit the sales to 'contributors to the community' it would be a benefit to the community. Maybe not to Roy, though, 'cos we'll all be trading the same watches 

Martin


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

To be honest, Roy - having to make a certain number of posts to the forums before they can purchase, wouls just as likely to raise the level of "drivel" on the forums. Certain people (those who simply wish to raise their post count) will simply post utter nonesense replies and other twaddle, propably not even watch related, simply to get to the target post count - however high it is. I don't see how that will benefit the forums.

Instead - YOU should be the single arbiter as to whether someone has access to the Sales, Wanted and Trades forums.

We have discussed paying a percentage to RLT either on an "honour system" or more fomally and mostly, I think, discarded it as an idea as it would be difficult to manage. But as the Sysop on the forum - you alone have the ultimate control over who posts what and where.

So why not only allow people who have actually made a timepiece purchase from you access to these forums and only then, for a limited period, say six months? At least then, you would have had the benefit of a sale from the said individuals and hopefully made some financial benefit from that transaction. You could also make it that subsequent purchases from you would extend their membership of those sales forums.

Now I know that even this suggestion may well present too many problems to administer, but then again, it may not.

For me - I'm as gutted as a gutted thing, at missing the last RLT, but at the moment, I can neither buy nor sell as I am as skint as a skint thing too.









But I hope that at some point in the near future, I don't miss out on your next masterwork.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I say leave it as it is









People who join just to buy...Sellers just need to say in the sales posts 'regular forumers only' or just refuse to sell to someone they dont 'know'


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Why not have the sales forum password protected like the Society / Politics Forum? Then anybody using it would be at Roy's discretion. Access to it would be totally arbitrary and Roy would reserve the right to to admit or deny any members who he sees fit. The worst that could happen is that accusations of clique forming would fly on other WIS forums but at least it would be for a honest reason.

Andrew.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I say leave it as it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a winner to me. I very rarely look at the sales forums (being in the US and all) so whatever you decide is OK with me.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Let's be honest. The sales forum is one of the main reasons for visiting any watch site.

It's one the first sections I look at, even if I'm not buying anything.

We are acquisative little squirrels and we like to have a sniff and rummage in the leaf litter







.

Fiddle with it too much and the site will wither.

Put too many restrictions in the way and people will go elsewhere.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree Ian....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Ron Jr said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I say leave it as it is
> ...


I agree with this











raketakat said:


> Let's be honest. The sales forum is one of the main reasons for visiting any watch site.
> 
> It's one the first sections I look at, even if I'm not buying anything.
> 
> ...


And this


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If people are only here to buy and sell does it matter if they go elsewhere ?

I do not think the forum would wither at all, there is so much more here.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Personally I would't like the sales forum to go, I think having a minimum number posts required before you can actually reply \ post a thread in that forum is the way to go









As for people just posting to get their count up if you set this at around 100 I think that's a reasonable amount. Then if you get a member that starts to abuse it by just posting in the sales forum, I'm sure they could be dealt with easily 

BTW your right Roy, there is so much more especially when we get to see new RLT appearing in the general watch forum


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not intend to change anything at the moment , I just wanted to vent a little.









I hope most people understand my concerns.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> If people are only here to buy and sell does it matter if they go elsewhere ?
> 
> I do not think the forum would wither at all, there is so much more here.


Most people are not only here to buy and sell Roy, but buying and selling ( or watching people buy and sell )is a big part of watch collecting.

Make it difficult on one site and people will simply go to another.

This may sound cynical Roy but I believe it's true.

I agree that people who use you as a convenience







or just pop in to grab a bargain have no place here.

You will have to set your own criteria for identifying them and ban them if you wish. It's YOUR site Roy.

I hang around here mainly because I like the atmosphere ( most of the time ) and I like your watches - so there







.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

There's a saying, let me see if I can get it right.

If you lend someone a tenner and you never see them again, it was probably worth it.

Maybe the same applies to the sales forum. If someone joins just to snap up a bargain and that's the last you see of them, well, maybe it's for the best.

Much easier if it is self-policed rather than administered.

As for myself, as a beginner I think I would struggle to make 100 posts, at least of an intelligent nature. They would be "Me, too", "Nice pic", or jokes 

You run the risk of turning away a prospective Jason, Mach, Stan, etc. if you deny them access to purchase just because they don't have a minimum number of posts.

My humble opinion,

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

limey said:


> You run the risk of turning away a prospective Jason, Mach, Stan, etc. if you deny them access to purchase just because they don't have a minimum number of posts.


and thats a bad thing ?









I am not a rich man and the forum does cost me over Â£50 a month for software, server space etc. not including time. Some forums run on the cheap with free software and shared hosts this one does not.

Some forums allow only three sales a month, others do not allow new watches at all. Plus there are loads of other rules out there. I think that the sales section is run fairer than most and it will stay as it is for now.

All I ask if you have something really juicy for sale then show it to me first............................... only joking.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

We are the rough that comes with the smooth


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> limey said:
> 
> 
> > You run the risk of turning away a prospective Jason, Mach, Stan, etc. if you deny them access to purchase just because they don't have a minimum number of posts.
> ...


Well if it was a Stan yes, not so the other two, no good reprobates the pair of `em, especially the cheeky young pup


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I see the sales forum has gone well quiet.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I see the sales forum has gone well quiet.


Yeah I noticed that too, I kind of miss all the sales post now.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Could the sales forum just be linked to RLT, in the same fashion as the other "subdivisions" in the RLT sales section? Basically, if you have something to sell, you "give it to Roy". It goes in a special section of "Forum members' watches", and Roy knows if he should charge a premium to a stranger, or refer a buyer directly to the seller.

Maybe that is too much admin. Maybe the posts on the sales forum just dont go up immediately, they get "scanned" and approved before they go up. Maybe automatically, (linked to a password or post numbers), maybe by the moderators.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> We are the rough that comes with the smooth


How true Jase...some of us are really rough (diamonds)!

I would seriously miss the Sales forum, though I must admit, I will now examine my perceived "status" with Roy before a Sales posting next time.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No need to do that Roger. 

70 replies and nearly 1000 views I guess it got everyone posting again.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

psssst.... wanna buy a watch..?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

limey said:


> I am kinda inline with Maseman. I found RLT through Usedmodel's website, trying to find out about my Le Cheminant. Next thing I know I ordered an O&W M6! I am on the forums 2 or three times a day, I try and read every post. However, being a relative newbie, I don't always have a lot to say. (that could be contructive, anyway).
> 
> I ran my post count up in the Jokes section, but let me tell you I spent several hours doing that over two sessions.
> 
> ...


And a jolly good site Usedmodel's was









Hi Martin ..........glad to know you are still here.

usedmodel


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

As a regular buyer and seller I don't think closing or restricting the sales forum will have any real effect as there are plenty of other fora with almost unrestricted sales policies.

There might be an argument that someone who is going to sell or buy a watch on the pre-owned forum market will do so wether or not RLT has a sales forum or not. I also don't think it would affect Roy's sales as most WIS trawl through several sites in any case.

Anyway its all Roy's fault .... we havent had a new RLT for at least a couple of weeks


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Jeez, you bugger off and spend a week peeing in a bucket in a van (don't ask!) and you miss all this stramash! I'm not sure if the best way forward with this,I'll have to give it some thought. However, big John's right...where is the new RLT...I want something to spend my overtime on (from the RLT site of course!)























God I really want an RLT 24....lots more overtime required though...I think it may be my 'grail' watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think John has a valid point on reflection.

We could abandon the sales forum or make it unresticted and let the buyer/ seller beware.

I favour the second option where market forces prevail but RLT should not be responsible for any activities therein.

Let's have an unrestricted sales forum that is disassocited from the main forum. It would need to have a bandwidth limit because we couldn't expect our host to compromise his expenditure, that's not only bad manners it's also expensive.

Roy couldn't devote time to policing a sales forum, if he did he wouldn't be making new watches for us.









An unrestricted sales forum would have to be run by those that use it and I suspect they are the best people for the task.

I like this idea as long as it's not associated with RLT and any problems with it don't reflect on Roy's business and the forum. Roy might set aside a small hard drive with limited bandwith on the server and call it a public service, maybe there is some tax allowance he could claim for diong it?

I do like this idea of a free market for watch sales and I hope Roy has a bit of space and can spare some bandwidth to do it.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I only sell watches on here and TZ-UK. I choose that because I have found over a period of time that the communities of those sites are generally honourable people who, within those communities, have built up a history and reputation that I trust. I would be sad to lose that.

Also, I feel that the way we share a love for watches and the to and fro of watches in the forum between members is probably actually healthy for Roy's business, as it stimulates and sustains interest in a variety of watch styles (not to mention that a fair number of the watches bought and sold are of Roy's own creation). I read most of the sales posts (as well as most of the rest of the site) and have learned a lot about watches and their value (both monetary and aesthetic/intrinsic value) and a lot about the individuals who frequent the site from picking up the odd detail here and there.








I feel quite demoralised by this thread, to think that something which I felt was just a vibrant part of the community I joined into seems to have become a negative thing for Roy.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> I only sell watches on here and TZ-UK. I choose that because I have found over a period of time that the communities of those sites are generally honourable people who, within those communities, have built up a history and reputation that I trust. I would be sad to lose that.
> 
> Also, I feel that the way we share a love for watches and the to and fro of watches in the forum between members is probably actually healthy for Roy's business, as it stimulates and sustains interest in a variety of watch styles (not to mention that a fair number of the watches bought and sold are of Roy's own creation). I read most of the sales posts (as well as most of the rest of the site) and have learned a lot about watches and their value (both monetary and aesthetic/intrinsic value) and a lot about the individuals who frequent the site from picking up the odd detail here and there.
> 
> ...


Don't feel that way Steve, I'm sure Roy will find a solution to those that joined this forum just to exploit it.

I think this thread is quite positive from the perspective of people like us who love watches rather than just making money out of our kind.

It's often hard to see who the bad guys are but the mod team all have experience with dealing with members of the public. We know who the ones are that care about watches rather than making a fast buck.

The problem is, how do we deal with the wrong 'uns?

I've seen mods delete posts that contain URLs to fake watch sites within seconds of them being posted but we can't be here every second of the day.

We know that some people abuse this community by joining just to sell (probably honest) watches but can do little about it.

My main aim in being a member of RLT has been to promote the love of watches of all kinds, makes and nationalities.

No one is excluded as long as they don't abuse the integrity of the forum and its honourable members.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> Also, I feel that the way we share a love for watches and the to and fro of watches in the forum between members is probably actually healthy for Roy's business.


I have always believed this Steve. And have stated it every time these type of issues surface.

All publicity is good publicity.









*Buying:*

If 100 new people visit RLT Forums Sales section because they saw a watch in a Google search, then even if only one of those people stays and becomes a regular forum member, then it is worth it IMHO. That one new person is much more likely to then go on and buy a watch from Roy.

*Selling:*

A little more tricky. We don't want commercial sellers, we don't want people selling fakes, and we don't want people selling pornography (Jason does







). But, I for one, would like to see other collectors / enthusiasts posting their odd sales items on this site; a percentage will stay and start contributing; it is another way of introducing people to Roy's watches.

Just my halfpenny's worth









Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I agree,


To what? The bit about wanting Porn on the site


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't take the sales Forum away, it's where I hide from the world and dream


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

hippo said:


> Don't take the sales Forum away, it's where I hide from the world and dream


That's probably the most heartrending post I have read in this entire thread









It also gets my vote - all I can do right know is dream too...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yeah I know what you mean, when I see a new post by Coiln or John W or Jot I know i'm just going to love it but have no spare cash









Just bought a Timex for a tenner and feel guilty that the money should really be saved up, even having to by the kid a second hand christmas prezzie.

Yeah keep the sales for us dreamers!

One day, in about 15 years when the mortgage is paid off and hopefully the kid will be through uni i might just get an expensive watch!


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I feel that the way we share a love for watches and the to and fro of watches in the forum between members is probably actually healthy for Roy's business.
> ...


Well said that man !!!!









Maseman


----------

